# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  TRT Kasasından 1.1 Milyon Lira uçtu!

## bozok

*TRT KASASINDAN 1.1 MİLYON LİRA UüUP GİTTİ*
 
 

TRT, tarihinde örneği olmayan inanılmaz bir olayla çalkalanıyor. 

Başbakanlığın katkısıyla yaptırılan Dede Korkut Hikayeleri adlı dizi için düzenlenen bir milyon 125 bin liralık teminat mektubu TRT’de bulunamıyor. Daha doğrusu resmi kayıtlara göre* “bir milyon 125 bin lira kaybedildi”.*

Olayla ilgili soruşturma yapıldı. Teftiş Kurulu *“Sorumlular şu kişilerdir, cezalandırılmalıdır”* dedi. 

Genel Müdür İbrahim şahin, *“olur”* dedi. 

Ama aradan bir yıl geçmişken, sorumlular cezalandırılmadı, terfi ettirildi. 

*“Nasıl oluyor bu işler”* demeyin. İşte inanılmaz olayın belgelere yansıyan hikayesi….

****

Hikayemiz 2006’nın bahar aylarından başlıyor.

- On iki bölümlük Dede Korkut projesi için önce Başbakanlık Tanıtma Fonu’ndan desteklenmesi kararı çıktı. Başbakanlık Tanıtma Fon Kurulu’nun kararı ve Başbakanlığın “oluru” ile projenin Uğur Böceği Film ve Prodüksiyon San. Tic. Ltd şirketi’ne yaptırılması kararı alındı. Bunun için Tanıtma Fonu’ndan 1.5 milyon lira katkı sağlandı.

- Tanıtma Fon Kurulu 2006 yılının Mayıs ayında dizinin yaptırılması ve yayını için TRT ile protokol imzaladı.

- TRT Yönetim Kurulu da ayında dizinin her bölümü için KDV hariç 144 bin lira ödenmesine karar verdi. 2006 yılı Haziran ayında alınan kararla 12 bölüm için toplam (KDV hariç) 1.7 milyon liralık bir fatura ortaya çıktı. Tanıtma Fonu’ndan sağlanan 1.5 milyon liralık katkıyla birlikte projenin toplam bedeli de belli oldu: (KDV hariç) 3.2 milyon lira.

- Uğur Böceği firması Vakıflar Bankası Beşiktaş şubesi’nden TRT adına düzenlenmiş (28 Haziran 2008 tarihli) 103 bin lira tutarlı kesin teminat mektubu aldı. Süreli teminat mektubunun vadesi bir yıl (28 Haziran 2007) olarak düzenlendi. Yani teminatın bir yıl sonra paraya çevrilmesine imkan tanındı. 

- Firma ayrıca Başbakanlık Tanıtma Fonu hesabından ödenen bir milyon 125 bin liralık avansla aynı miktarda olmak üzere yine Vakıflar Beşiktaş şube’den Resmi Dairelere Ait Avans Teminat Mektubu aldı. Bu mektup süresiz olarak düzenledi. 

- Her şey iyi güzel gider, paralar tıkır tıkır ödenirken, arada bir şeyler oldu ve TRT yöneticileri dizinin 9’ncu bölümünde *“yapı paydos”* dedi. Sözleşme tek taraflı olarak feshedildi. 

- Bu arada 9 bölüm için Uğur Böceği firmasına 1.5 milyon lirası TRT’den, bir milyon 50 bin lirası da Tanıtma Fonu’ndan olmak üzere toplam 2.6 milyon lira ödeme yapıldı.

Film de burada koptu. 

****

TRT Teftiş Kurulu devreye girdi. Müfettiş 18 Eylül 2008 tarihinde raporunu Kurul’a sundu. Teftiş Kurulu da 15 Ekim 2008 tarihli yazıyla raporu Genel Müdür İbrahim şahin’e gönderdi. şahin de raporda hükmedilen sonuçlar, suçlamalar ve cezai yaptırımlar için* “olur”* verdi. 

****

Raporda tespit edilen usulsüzlükleri aynen aktarıyoruz:

“Sözleşmenin idarece feshedilmesine rağmen Vakıflar Bankası Beşiktaş şubesinden alınan 103 bin liralık kesin teminat mektubunun irat (gelir) kaydedilmediği ve Kurumun 103 bin lira zarara uğratıldığı …”

“Süreli teminat mektubunun 28 Haziran 2007 tarihinden sonra nakde dönüştürme imkanının kalmadığı ve mektubun irat kaydedilmemesi nedeniyle oluşan 103 bin liralık gelir kaybının faizi ile birlikte firmadan tahsili gerektiği…”

“ Sözleşmenin 50’inci maddesine aykırı olarak dizinin son bölümünün kabulünün ardından iade edilmesi gereken bir milyon 125 bin liralık avans teminat mektubunun, bölümler tamamlandıkça bankaya yazılan yazılarla kısım kısım serbest bırakıldığı…”

****

Peki sorumlular kimler? 

Genel Müdür şahin’in *“olur”* verdiği Teftiş raporu, önce yukarıdaki usulsüzlükleri tespit ediyor ardından da sorumluları şöyle sıralıyor:

“…dönemin Televizyon Daire Başkanı Muharrem Sevil, o dönemde drama yapımlarından sorumlu Televizyon Dairesi Başkan Yardımcısı Nurullah Karakaş, Drama Koordinasyon ve Bütçe Kontrol Müdürü Gülnur Kaya ve Yardımcısı Nimet Ersin’in kusurlu oldukları ve sorumluluklarının bulunduğu…

****

Raporun devamındaki en çarpıcı bölüm ise şöyle:

“Hizmetle ilgili bir belgeyi (Vakıflar Bankası Beşiktaş şubesince Kurum (TRT) adına düzenlenen 1.125.000 lira tutarlı Resmi Dairelere Ait Avans Teminat Mektubu aslını) odasında muhafaza altında iken kaybeden Gülnur Kaya’nın sorumluluğunun bulunduğu…”

Raporun akıbetini, sonrasında yaşananları ayrıca haber yapacağız. 

şimdilik *“kaybedilen”* 1.1 milyon liranın hikayesini aktarmış oluyoruz. 


*Odatv.com*
















*11 Ağustos 2009*

----------

